# Another auction score, big one.



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2017)

I purchased a whole pallet of stuff at an auction. I gave $100 for this pallet. I didn't know what half the stuff was on it. I saw a few machinist vises and some "c" clamps and that was enough for me to bid on. What I ended up getting was way more than what I thought was there. I'm still sorting through it, but here's some of the stuff so far.
I got a couple of these shoe coolers stands, I don't need or want them. Not sure what I'm going to do with them yet, but kinda cool.



Old school wood workers vice, the bench is used as one jaw, I'll clean this up and probably sell it. I have 2 vises already.



Anybody know what these green castings are? I have no clue or if they are even worth anything.


 

 


A bunch of town hooks off of a Ford somethimg.



These are seriously stout! I will be selling these on ebay to recoup my cost of the pallet.


 
Lots more coming, lol. I haven't even got to the good stuff yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2017)

These where an extra, gave $15 for them, I works, one new in box, and one will be converted to led. I'll do a thread on that when I do it. I needed these lights in the metal shop.



These are some of the things I was after. Nice little machinist vises that will clean up nicely. 



They aren't as rusty as they look.




A box of vintage bicycle parts. I already sold this for $30.



A mitutoyo 4" to 5" snap gauze. The indicator is frozen but can be replaced easy or repaired. I don't need this so I will be selling it.


 

 
And there's more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2017)

This vise is another item that was on the pallet that I was after. Serious machinist vice, very heavy and solid, will clean up well. Just dirty. I will need to make some new jaws for it but that's not a big deal. The bottom plate will be removed from it, this was used in some kind of a fixture.



Very unusual jaws, I wonder what it was used for.



So far I can't find any name or makers marks on it, maybe when I clean it up.



Most of the coloring on it is grease and dirt. 


 


This vise was needed for the new mill.



And you guys here helped me identify this very cool old vintage apple peeler that I will refurbish. Apparently this is an original and worth some money.


 

 

 
There's more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 5, 2017)

Cool stuff Greg.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2017)

This is a mitutoyo digital x you axis read out. I don't know if it works or not but if it does I might be able to use it on the mill. I would need to get the pickups for it which I don't think would be a big deal. I may take it to a repair shop and see if it is worth messing with.



This is a vintage Bending surface roughness tester for the machining industry. I don't know if it works or really know anything about it, just kinda cool. It has all the calibrating samples and paperwork certifications. Made right here in Ann Arbor Michigan. I'm going to try and sell this. It might be worth something to somebody.


 

 

 
There's more.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2017)

A vintage 2 head buffer polisher with a box of lambs wool pads for it. This will go on craigslist too.



A cord keeper and a new bunjie.



3 harbor freight mini hammers, brand new, tossed one in the truck tool box.



This is some kind of flow sight gage. It's about 3 inches in diameter, heavy machined stainless steel and glass. I think I'll make some kind of a lamp/night light out of it. Just because it's different.



A couple of brand new mower belt pulleys, they will go on craigslist list.



A bunch of fuse holders, for craigslist.



A bunch of knows and handles from a cabinet makers shop



More knows, shelf pins, shop made handle drilling jigs, staples for a pneumatic stapler, etc. I guess I could use a stapler, might have to buy one now.



There's more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 5, 2017)

Dang Greg, awesome score!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2017)

2 pieces of brand new no. 40 chain. Going on craigslist.



New package of grinding stones and a stout c clamp.



There are several boxes of these blades. I do knot know what they fit. They where in the box of cabinet makers stuff. If i can find out what they are for I will sell them as well.



More blades, a few different sizes.



And I have several boxes of these. Look like hypo needles, different sizes by gage. I don't know what these are for either. Again, in the cabinet makers stuff.



A pack of brand new gloves, a new gun lock which I will sell, and a brass decorative thingy that went on the wood lathe weight box for some being, lol



Auger drills will clean up. Wrenches where crap and got pitched.



About half the cost clamps where good, the sprung ones got donated to work for the guys to cut up and make fixtures for welding with.


 
I still have more boxes to go through.
More comimg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 5, 2017)

http://www.carbideprocessors.com/2-...50mm-x-12mm-x-1-5mm-southeast-tool-si-501215/

As close as I can tell, those blades are $39. Still can't figure out exactly what they go on though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2017)

Tony said:


> http://www.carbideprocessors.com/2-...50mm-x-12mm-x-1-5mm-southeast-tool-si-501215/
> 
> As close as I can tell, those blades are $39. Still can't figure out exactly what they go on though.


Thanks Tony, wish I knew what they are for or what they fit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 5, 2017)

Think I found it Greg. They go on production cutter heads, like a shaper bit.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 5, 2017)

The blades may be for a planer. I have some smaller ones (12mm sq) and the print and made in Germany looks almost the same.
They may be expensive each or not. If you scoll down to near the bottom they have the 50mm L for about $4 in carbide.
http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/products/carbide-insert-knives.html

Looks like you got some good stuff.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2017)

I wonder what it would be used for? In a shaper? To do what? But it is interesting.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2017)

I found this in the info that mike sent. I'm thinking that the box of stuff these blades where in was from a cabinet maker. Maybe it was used for cutting rabbits or something. Dunno.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 6, 2017)

Tony is correct that they are for insert cutters we use them all the time at work. They could fit various things like v groovers etc.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 6, 2017)

I guess I'll gather them up, see what I have, and sell them as a lot. They are of no use to me but probably are to someone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 6, 2017)

That was one hell of a score Greg

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 6, 2017)

I found a part number and looked it up, the green cast part is a thrust bearing housing.

http://www.plccenter.com/en-US/Buy/REEVES/60501678B


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2017)

$212???? Nice Greg!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 6, 2017)

@woodtickgreg I could use those braces and those wrenches you threw away. You could use those shoe coolers for legs on some project sofa etc .
Great score


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 6, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I found a part number and looked it up, the green cast part is a thrust bearing housing.
> 
> http://www.plccenter.com/en-US/Buy/REEVES/60501678B


Holy crap! Now I just need to find a buyer.



David Van Asperen said:


> @woodtickgreg I could use those braces and those wrenches you threw away. You could use those shoe coolers for legs on some project sofa etc .
> Great score


Wrenches where broken and sprung. They did get trashed
Are you talking about the drill braces?
They are working but need to be refurbished, I'm going to keep 1 or 2 bit if you want one we can talk. I'd be open to a trade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 6, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I guess I'll gather them up, see what I have, and sell them as a lot. They are of no use to me but probably are to someone.



What sizes you have?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 6, 2017)

Tony said:


> Think I found it Greg. They go on production cutter heads, like a shaper bit.
> View attachment 123415





gman2431 said:


> What sizes you have?


Not sure, I'll gather them up and see what I got.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 6, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Not sure, I'll gather them up and see what I got.


Sounds good. I might know some other guys who might want em.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 6, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> @woodtickgreg I could use those braces and those wrenches you threw away. You could use those shoe coolers for legs on some project sofa etc .
> Great score



@David Van Asperen - I have several of those style pipe wrench's if your interested. let me know and I can start a new thread if your interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 6, 2017)

Sure depends on price and all that but let's talk new thread and or PM ok by me
@Bigdrowdy1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 8, 2017)

@woodtickgreg 
Use those shoe coolers, put the foot on the floor( need two of them ) and make a lamp stand. Then get one of those leg lamps from " the Christmas Story "

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## kweinert (Mar 9, 2017)

They could be shoe coolers, but I think they're a cobbler's shoe anvil.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Watch it Ken your gonna show your age!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 10, 2017)

kweinert said:


> They could be shoe coolers, but I think they're a cobbler's shoe anvil.


Agreed -- I think the name used for them in Britain is a "cobbler's last". The foot-shaped piece on the top was sometimes interchangeable.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 10, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I purchased a whole pallet of stuff at an auction. I gave $100 for this pallet.



Whoa -- that's an incredible score!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 11, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Sounds good. I might know some other guys who might want em.





woodtickgreg said:


> Not sure, I'll gather them up and see what I got.


@gman2431 
This is what I have if the person you know is interested. Make me an offer.

These are the carbide inserts for the adjustable shaper bits.



These are for a dowel boring machine.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 11, 2017)

Those are all 50 by 12 by 1.5? Ones on thebright look smaller but it could be the pic being deceiving. 

The drill bits hebwouldnt be interested in i dont think. Wanna play a funny joke on soneone let them run that orange one in a hand drill... Lol. Its a left hand bit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 11, 2017)

love those auction job lots

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 11, 2017)

Sorry about all those posts... Not that great service here


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 11, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Those are all 50 by 12 by 1.5? Ones on thebright look smaller but it could be the pic being deceiving.


The ones on the right are 30's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 11, 2017)

I'll text him the pics of what you have.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2017)

Here's the rest of the stuff that was on the pallett.
A jar of very cool and very old antique shutter hinges and locks. Not sure how many sets are in the jar. A bunch. Very cool how they work, they lock fully open and in the closed position, but can be removed somewhere in the middle position.



These are very ornate and I could picture them on an old Victorian home. They will clean up well. I'm thinking of glass beading them and listing on ebay.



Ok here's another I don't know what it is. Some kind of electrical noise filter. 3 of one, one of another.



Ratings are on the top.







Very cool and useful to me machinist clamps. I dig the little bar clamp, they will all clean up well.



Brand new electrical junction boxes. Could be useful for wiring up machines, etc.



Can be surface mounted anywhere, have a ground screw lug, and knockouts all around.



I'll keep a couple for myself and sell the rest. I got a box of 12.



What they are.



There's more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2017)

4 boxes of machinery circuit breakers. These will get ebayed.


Mos


 I




Next box, anybody remember this?


A box of hardware!



Tons of hinges, guess I better start making some boxes, lol. More pulls, knobs, some new.



Vintage car knobs, India ink, one was dried up and one still good.



Some cheap masonry bits, and some taps.



A whole bag of used self closing cabinet hinges



There's more from the same box.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 21, 2017)

Dang Greg, you really cleaned up! That's great man! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2017)

A box of pastors, ever break one and need a new replacement? I probably have it, lol.



These are very cool examples of the heavy duty vintage ones. Some with wood wheels, and the metal wheel ones are cool.



Now this was a maker that was confident in there product. These are quality hd casters. Remember when manufacturers proudly put there name on a product? Now it just says made in china.



This completes the pallet. But there was a couple smaller lots o got at the same auction. I'll show those next.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2017)

This lot said brass and shim stock. I was interested in the shim stock. Any machinist knows what that stuff cost. I gave $75.00 for it and that was a deal. But then it came with all this other stuff.

That one brown box of brass shim stock would cost more than 75 bucks around here, but there was a bunch more. Stainless and brass.



A good assortment.



Other box that came with the shims. Switch plate and electrical covers. Some stainless.



This will go in my electrical stash!



This is some vintage cabinet knob backers. Mostly brass, some stainless, some chrome. Almost all new and in the original boxes. Some have been water damaged but will either get cleaned up or scrapped.



Anybody need Some? I'll sell most of them.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2017)

This next lot was cool. All I wanted was the dealt drill, got the lot for $14.00 but there was some other cool finds in the bucket and box



The drill is in very good shape, will be useful in the wood shop or around the house when I forget to charge the cordless. A corded drill still has it's uses. 3/8" keyless chuck.



A corded impact gun, 1/2" cheap chinese pos but it works.


 


A sheet metal punch kit, dies where missing.



Yay, found the dies at the bottom of the cardboard box. A couple are broken. I can probably get a replacement pack for it from the manufacturer.



Some has chunks for making cutters.



Socket head capscrew counterbores. Kinda big for me so probably try and sell theses.



Large not taps, I'll sell these, may have to eBay them. The big one is 1 3/16"



Carbide boring bars, I didn't have many of these, they will be useful on the metal lathe.


 
There's more from this lot still.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2017)

A couple of drill chucks.
This one is pretty well used but still works.


 

 


This is a nice small one, Jacobs brand, light surface rust, really good shape actually. I'll keep tis one. It'll clean up easy. 0 to 1/4" 







It really is 0 inch, closes up nice and tight.



A pipe thread die, I'll sell this.


 

 
A couple more items coming yet.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2017)

I seem to be getting a collection of sharpening stones, got another one, lol.

 


And here's the jewel of the whole lot, I bet no one knew it was in there. Nice little English test indicator! This will be useful in the metal shop. A little slow, probably just needs a cleaning and re oiling. But it works.



I was very excited to find this in the box.



And all I wanted was the drill for 14 bucks. Well that completes this auction score. I think I spent about 200 bucks total with fees and all, hoping to sell enough of the stuff I don't need or want you recoup my money.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 21, 2017)

A couple weeks ago there was an ad on CL had a lumber rack, plywood cart, a stack if walnut, cherry and white oak. I went to check it out because @Bean_counter wanted the rack and cart. We decided to split the wood assuming there wasn't that much whit oak, neither wanted that. Bought it really cheap, the walnut is beautiful 12-14" wide, 5 to 8' lengths, cherry same. There wasn't that much white oak. I planed some of it yesterday, all rough milled. Here is a sample:


 

Beautiful tight curled ambrosia maple!!!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2017)

Wow Tony! I bet you where pretty excited to see that come out of the planer, I know I would be. That pegs the way cool meter! I would take the white oak, red oak is very plentiful around here but not so much on the white, I have some but it's harder to come across or should I say just not as common as the red. 
Beautiful maple though. Maple and Walnut are a couple of my faves, like me some cherry too! Congratulations to you guys!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 21, 2017)

Greg, if you want some WO let me know. I've got enough to share when you're ready. Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2017)

Tony said:


> Greg, if you want some WO let me know. I've got enough to share when you're ready. Tony


Thank you Tony, that's a nice offer. But I do have a couple logs of it milled that I am saving for a boat build one day, and I do come across it from time to time. I guess I was mostly stating that oak is a wood that is often looked down on and I really don't understand why. It's a plentiful renewable resource here in the states, it's strong both red and white, the white being more water resistant and not open pored. So I was saying that you are fortunate to have gotten some oak with that stash too!


----------



## Tony (Mar 21, 2017)

I don't look down on it, I just have plenty!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2017)

Tony said:


> I don't look down on it, I just have plenty!!


Then you need to get busy and make some stuff! lol.


----------



## Tony (Mar 21, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Then you need to get busy and make some stuff! lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 21, 2017)

That's a start, lol. White oak only for cutting boards though because of the closed pores. But I think you know that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 21, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Thank you Tony, that's a nice offer. But I do have a couple logs of it milled that I am saving for a boat build one day, and I do come across it from time to time. I guess I was mostly stating that oak is a wood that is often looked down on and I really don't understand why. It's a plentiful renewable resource here in the states, it's strong both red and white, the white being more water resistant and not open pored. So I was saying that you are fortunate to have gotten some oak with that stash too!



You forgot it keeps ya warm all winter also! Lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 21, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> That's a start, lol. White oak only for cutting boards though because of the closed pores. But I think you know that.



Trust me,I know I have to get moving. Mike and I are doing the Texas Country Reporter festival in October, 60,000 people attend every year, big deal. I plan to have at least 100 cutting boards, plus other stuff. Tony

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 21, 2017)

Tony said:


> View attachment 124808


Those Texas cutting boards don't look as good as the one I haveBut they are still very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

